# White eggs or brown eggs



## KellyM (Jun 18, 2006)

White or brown, and why?

Kelly


----------



## Haggis (Jun 18, 2006)

There is absolutely no difference between white and brown eggs apart from their colour. White eggs are laid by one breed of hen, brown eggs are laid by a different breed.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 18, 2006)

Shhhh! I was hoping for a less scientific reply. You're ruining it!!!  


Kelly


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2006)

"Brown eggs are local eggs and local eggs are fresh!"


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 18, 2006)

White eggs have never been popular in the UK, and I think they feed the battery hens something to enure that all of their eggs are brown.  Frankly, there is no difference - shell colour has nothing to do with flavour.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> "Brown eggs are local eggs and local eggs are fresh!"


 

This is a tongue in cheek comment.  It's the ad slogan of the local companies that sell brown eggs.  

As stated above, the difference is simply in the breed of the chicken doing the laying.


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> "Brown eggs are local eggs and local eggs are fresh!"


You took the words right out of my mouth Andy 

I had actually wondered if this ad campaign was just local or if other states had the same one.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 18, 2006)

Is there a price difference between white and brown eggs?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Is there a price difference between white and brown eggs?


 


I try to do things for logical reasons.  Price is a logical reason.  

However, I have no idea what the price difference is between white and brown eggs.  I buy them because that's what my mother bought.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok, Kelly - you want an emotional, sentimental response? I buy brown eggs because they remind me of the wonderful summers I spent on grandma/grandad's farm, where all they had were brown-egg layin' chickens!

Oh - and because some of the goofy, 'exotic' chickens we had on the commune laid brown eggs - and some of 'em laid really pretty robin's egg blue ones!


----------



## Angie (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a combo of brown and blue eggs in my fridge right now.  These are very very rich eggs, but they are organic, local and free range.


----------



## auntdot (Jun 18, 2006)

Andy, have not heard that tune re brown eggs since we lived in New England.

There, I believe, the most common breed was Rhode Island Reds, and they lay brown eggs.  And so we bought brown eggs.

Have noticed a difference in price here and there, but it makes no sense.

At least to us they taste the same.

Now we are in a white egg area so buy those.


----------



## Constance (Jun 18, 2006)

I know there is no difference between the two, but I love brown eggs. Like Marmalady, it's an aesthetic thing for me.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 18, 2006)

Brown...
cuz, that's what our chickens give us!!  : )


----------



## middie (Jun 18, 2006)

Either works for me. But I'm partial to brown for nostalgiac reasons.


----------



## Saltygreasybacon (Jun 18, 2006)

I find when making hard boiled eggs for egg salad, I have a lot harder time peeling the brown one, which is why we usually buy white.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2006)

Brown eggs have more frequent flyer miles than whites and so get to Hawaii more often for the sunshine.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2006)

oh, and blue eggs prefer the Nordic countries for their vacations.


----------



## Alix (Jun 18, 2006)

I buy whatever I grab, but have noticed that brown eggshells are easier to pick out of your batter if you happen to mess up. LOL.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll buy whatever is fresh and local.


----------



## Little Miss J (Jun 20, 2006)

All I can get around here is brown eggs.  It was very annoying at Easter time.  Have you ever tried to dye brown eggs - very tricky.  We ended up sponge painting them instead!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 20, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Is there a price difference between white and brown eggs?


 

Here in Boston white are generally cheaper, sometimes by a lot.  

"Because brown eggs are local eggs and local eggs are fresh."  Thus demand for them is higher, is what I figure.

I buy white.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 20, 2006)

White ones for me, and not organic either. Both Brown and organic eggs often have blood in them - a big no-no...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 20, 2006)

At the market we go to near our home, there is a lady who sells eggs, one of her varieties is the white one, "ideal for dessert making".  We buy these often, as the flavour of yolks are richer with notably more intense yellow colour (which makes a big esthetic difference in the outcome of certain recipes).  I am not sure they come out of certain kind of hens, I need to ask about that to the lady next time...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2006)

The color of eggshells is related to the breed of the chicken.

The quality of the egg in the shell is related to the chicken's diet.


----------



## Little Miss J (Jun 21, 2006)

Here in Australia (at least all the supermarket's I've visited) most of the eggs in the supermarket are brown regardless of being free range, barn laid or battery hens and if they are organic or otherwise.  White eggs are really uncommon so unless you know someone with chickens or can get farm eggs.


----------



## velochic (Jun 21, 2006)

Here, there is a mix at the market and I don't prefer one over the other for taste or otherwise.  They are all organic, as are most animal products here.  About half do have bloodspots, which are perfectly fine to eat.


----------



## Shunka (Jun 21, 2006)

Here in the stores, you see mostly white eggs; the brown ones are more expensive. Never did figure that one out as was said before, it all depends on the breed of the hens.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 21, 2006)

white eggs are best for crepes, angel food cake, cheese omlettes, and homemade mayo .  brown eggs are best for waffles, chocolate cakes, brownies, and garbage omlettes.  brown eggs are inherently stronger, more durable, and obviously laid by hens that work out at the gym.  white eggs are obviously more fashion conscious, especially at Easter, and are fluffier, more frufru...you know, Quiche eggs rather than over easy eggs with a side of BACON!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> white eggs are best for crepes, angel food cake, cheese omlettes, and homemade mayo . brown eggs are best for waffles, chocolate cakes, brownies, and garbage omlettes. brown eggs are inherently stronger, more durable, and obviously laid by hens that work out at the gym. white eggs are obviously more fashion conscious, especially at Easter, and are fluffier, more frufru...you know, Quiche eggs rather than over easy eggs with a side of BACON!


 

Verrrrrry Interrrresting!


----------



## velochic (Jun 21, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> white eggs are best for crepes, angel food cake, cheese omlettes, and homemade mayo . brown eggs are best for waffles, chocolate cakes, brownies, and garbage omlettes. brown eggs are inherently stronger, more durable, and obviously laid by hens that work out at the gym. white eggs are obviously more fashion conscious, especially at Easter, and are fluffier, more frufru...you know, Quiche eggs rather than over easy eggs with a side of BACON!


 
Are you pulling our chicken legs, here?


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 21, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> I buy whatever I grab, but have noticed that brown eggshells are easier to pick out of your batter if you happen to mess up. LOL.


Alix,
Of all the post that advocate one over the other, yours is the only one I'm smart enough to understand.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 26, 2006)

Geeze - the colour/color of the shell is only related to the breed of the hen that lays it (you can tell what colour/color the shell will be by looking at the colour/color of the hen's ears - it will be the same). 

White, brown, blue - any nutritional differences will be what the hen ate - not the color of the egg. 

As for cooking properties ... there is no difference based on color.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 26, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Ok, Kelly - you want an emotional, sentimental response? I buy brown eggs because they remind me of the wonderful summers I spent on grandma/grandad's farm, where all they had were brown-egg layin' chickens!
> 
> Oh - and because some of the goofy, 'exotic' chickens we had on the commune laid brown eggs - and some of 'em laid really pretty robin's egg blue ones!


 
Marmalady,

Thank you for responding in the spirit of this post. I grew up with three egg-laying ducks; we called them Patty, Maxine, and Laverne. (some of the older people, or fans of big-band may know why) Anyway, we used to get eggs in every color from off-white to mud brown to green. All tasted the same, as you know. 

I was really hoping to hear why some people preferred one over the other. They often do, you know.

Kelly


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 26, 2006)

As I said, often it's tradition about what's on sale where.  Here in the UK, MOST eggs are brown - but some specialist breeds' eggs are for sale and they can be bluish, or white with splodges of brown or even a sort of pale green.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 26, 2006)

I buy white as thats what I grew up with and when we did have chickens thats what they laid too.  Now DH........send him to the store and he buys brown.  He swears theres a taste difference.  He even agrues that his mom tested him one time and he knew the difference.  He refuses to believe that he had a 50/50 shot of guessing which was brown and he got lucky.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 30, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Geeze - the colour/color of the shell is only related to the breed of the hen that lays it (you can tell what colour/color the shell will be by looking at the colour/color of the hen's ears - it will be the same).
> 
> White, brown, blue - any nutritional differences will be what the hen ate - not the color of the egg.
> 
> As for cooking properties ... there is no difference based on color.


 
I agree with accept the cooking. If you read my post above you'll see why.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 30, 2006)

My husband claims the same - that brown eggs taste "richer" and "fresher" than white. But that is also because he grew up on a farm, where the hens laid brown eggs. So we buy brown eggs. But get this - here in Mexico, eggs are NEVER refrigerated. They sit out on grocery shelves in the open, whether the stores are air conditioned or not. I first realized this after our first or second visit, and after I had been eating unrefrigerated eggs in restaurants all along. I do put them in the frig after I buy them, but we have never been sick - maybe the Mexican eggs are not widely contaiminated with salmonella like most US eggs? Anyway, it works, like most everything here in Mexico.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 30, 2006)

MexicoKaren... they don't refrigerate the eggs in Greece either.  Shocked the heck out of me at first but...I'm used to it now.  In fact when our chickens give us eggs now they never go in the fridge.


----------



## Dove (Jun 30, 2006)

DH was the youngest of 8 children. They were either at school or work when he was ready for breakfast. He would sit outside on the "stoop" cement step in North Carolina and wait for the chicken to cackle and then run to the hen house and grab a warm egg...now thats fresh !!


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Eggs in UK supermarkets (or at least the ones I use) do not refrigerate eggs, either.   Although I put them in the fridge when I get home.  I only buy organic eggs and suspect they would be OK stored in the walk in pantry in my kitchen,but I'm a creature of habit and store them in the fridge!


----------



## BigDog (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow, I didn't expect such a variety of thoughts on egg color, etc.

All I ever seem to see here in MN are white eggs. Frankly I don't pay attention, because my job in grocery shopping is driving the cart. Mrs. Big Dog has the list drawn out in her order, and she loads up the cart.

I think I have seen brown eggs on occassion in the stores, but it's rare. I can't remember the last time I saw brown eggs at the grocer, and that covers three stores (Sam's, Cub Foods, and Super Target).


----------



## licia (Jul 1, 2006)

All of this talk about eggs reminded me of how my dad was about chicken. When he was growing up they had their own chickens, black and white. He liked one better than the other, but he forgot which it was. Of course after he married my mother they didn't usually know what color the chicken was unless the skin was different.


----------

